# spicchiatura



## cressatti

Ciao a tutti!

Ho provato in vari dizionari online ed anche nel dizionario tecnico della Hoepli ma non riesco a trovare il termine:

spicchiatura

riferito alla operazione con cui due tubi vengono tagliati ad un certo angolo e quindi saldati insieme.

Qualcuno può aiutarmi?

Grazie


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Cressatti,
L'unica cosa che io abbia trovato è "raccord x degrés angle vif": guarda *qui. *Secondo me, in francese per rendere l'idea della spicchiatura, ci vuole sempre una perifrasi del tipo "confection de raccord à angle vif".


----------



## ItalianUser

facevamo questa operazione dove lavoravo (in normadia), ma noi dicevamo "preparation soudure"


----------



## albyz

Ciao,

metterei probabilmente "découpe angulaire et soudage"

(...e un _ben tornato_ al Felino)


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Albyz,
Grazie per il bentornato, che, mi pare, ti posso ricambiare !
Buona idea, la tua, così si prende il meglio delle due proposte precedenti.
Matou  M;-)


----------



## cressatti

Grazie mille a tutti! 

Oggi ho parlato con un madrelingua francese e mi ha detto che si dice "piquage". Vi risulta?


----------



## matoupaschat

Non credo sia giusto: secondo il TLFi (e aggiungo di interpretarlo allo stesso modo),Piquage = b) TECHNOL. Branchement d'une canalisation annexe sur une autre plus importante. Un piquage de raccordement. Toutes les canalisations sont apparentes (Arts et litt.,1936, p.10-6).​Vedi anche QUI.

Edit: ma ho forse interpretato male la tua domanda e il "piquage" è il tipo di collegamento che stai cercando?


----------



## albyz

matoupaschat said:


> Non credo sia giusto: secondo il TLFi (e aggiungo di interpretarlo allo stesso modo),Piquage = b) TECHNOL. Branchement d'une canalisation annexe sur une autre plus importante. Un piquage de raccordement. ​



Confermo!
Inoltre il piquage si può fare anche senza saldare (semplicemete forando e applicando un raccordo speciale che poi viene stretto attorno al tubo principale). Non quadrerebbe comunque con la descrizione "operazione con cui due tubi vengono tagliati ad un certo angolo e quindi saldati insieme"
Un secondo significato di piquage si può avere quando si martella una saldatura (marteau à piquer) per eliminare le scorie (saldatura ad arco con elettrodi ricoperti), ma in questo caso direi che non ci sta proprio 

Dubito tra l'altro che questa "spicchiatura" (a me fa pensare a "specchiatura", visto che i tubi sono lavorati a specchio/specchiati) di tubi preveda il passaggio di un fluido (mentre il piquage ha proprio quello scopo li di catturare una parte del flusso).
Suppongo si tratti di tubi di una struttura metallica.


----------



## cressatti

La specchiatura è tutta un'altra operazione: la spicchiatura consiste, grossolanamente, nel cambiare la direzione di flusso senza mettere una curva standard ma appunto togliendo uno "spicchio" da due tubi e saldandoli insieme.

A questo punto la mia fonte madrelingua si è rivelata inaffidabile! 

Penso che a questo punto userò "preparation soudure".

Grazie a tutti


----------



## matoupaschat

> la spicchiatura consiste, grossolanamente, nel cambiare la direzione di flusso senza mettere una curva standard ma appunto togliendo uno "spicchio" da due tubi e saldandoli insieme


Sarebbe stato utile  avere questa definizione fin dal primo post, ci avrebbe risparmiato vane ricerche, soprattutto quando si pensa all'espressione vaga e "passepartout" che conti usare


----------



## cressatti

Avevo dato per scontato che la descrizione fosse chiara (lavorando nel settore...).
Però a questo punto senza certezze è secondo me preferibile mettere una traduzione generica che eventualmente spinge il destinatario a chiedermi informazioni piuttosto che metterne una precisa ma sbagliata: rischio davvero che gli operai mi sbaglino le tubazioni!

Comunque ringrazio molto chiunque abbia speso del tempo per aiutarmi.


----------



## matoupaschat

Scusa lo sfogo. Hai ragione: almeno così hanno capito che si tratta di saldare. È meglio che poi chiedano... 
Ciao!
Matou


----------

